# Picked up the S Type R



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I got back a couple of hours ago from a bit of a trek down Dudley way to pick up the S Type R.

Firstly, I've got say that the seller is one of the most genuine people I've ever met - He told me about every single blemish on the car before going down and I found NOTHING else - 2 stone chips on the bonnet, 3 on the front bumper, 1 on the grille surround. 1 mark on the driver's door from some idiot opening their door into it, and 2 more of these on the passenger side (luckily not dented), and some small chips just behind the sunroof possibly from stones on the motorway. Oh and a scrape under the front bumper from a high kerb (not even visible unless you're under it). Anyway, I'm making it sound like a shed when all of the above isn't noticeable unless you're really looking for them! She's going to be going into the body shop at some point to get everything done.

As for the drive back, scary. The most power I'd previously experienced was a V6 Cougar so this is slightly more!! It's immense, but also smooth as silk and virtually silent when cruising. Overtaking a couple of lorries did take me by surprise even if I was taking a bit easy while I get used to it. I also managed 32mpg on average which I didn't expect.

Anyway, here's some pictures. Admittedly not the greatest but I'll get some better snaps once all the little bits above have been sorted. :thumb:

At the pub after picking it up:-



Back home this evening:-







To conclude, I'm head over heels with this car. I can see myself keeping it for a long time


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a beauty chum. Health to enjoy!!!

Now get a few more pics up!!!

Cooks


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks lovely....400bhp nice!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got 35mpg on my return journey after picking mine up - haven't got more than 26 since 

Well worth ordering the SNG Barratt parts catalogue as well


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks a beaut


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A lovely example - congratulations on the purchase


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy motoring:thumb:

Nice wheel design to clean & the exhaust tips should come up well too:buffer:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's lovely. What happened to the Ibiza?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> the exhaust tips should come up well too:buffer:


They're an absolute disgrace, I doubt the tips have ever seen some attention. I've got some 0000 wire wool and silver polish - Hopefully that'll be enough!



Chrisr1806 said:


> That's lovely. What happened to the Ibiza?


Cheers Chris, I just got bored of it. There was the realisation that despite the Ibiza being a decent looking car, it wasn't as well made as my Fiat Panda, was woefully underpowered and not that cheap to run either... So I just started thinking about something interesting/a bit different and the S Type R's were near the top of the list (also thought about a Legacy Spec B, Rover 75 V8 and CL500).


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice mate!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Nice, loving the under bonnet shot


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks good, Jaguars do seem to polish up well too. Nicer than that last one you out a link up to. 

Good luck with the mpg. I used to get around 19 in mine. 29 on a run.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Think its fair to say that Jags appear to be better looked after and driven more sympathetically than Audis, BMW and Merc

Fast Jags definitely belong to the "If I have to explain why I chose this instead of an Audi, BMW or Merc" school


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Very much looking forward to seeing the results inside and out.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just noticed yours has not got the mesh front grille - are you putting it back to OE - loses a little of the aggression without it

These can be expensive cars to run so I'm slowly stockpiling good used parts to cover potential events - spare coil packs, complete set of injector rails and injectors

If you need good parts with good service I'd recommend JAG-DNA on eBay, bought a few things from them - fair prices and everything has been totally as described


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Craking car. Good choice and that's brilliant mpg for the size and weight of it!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I had a brand new s type for a week and loved it ,nice and quiet inside even over the ton the only thing that got me was I felt like I should be dressed as Arthur daily lol


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Just noticed yours has not got the mesh front grille - are you putting it back to OE - loses a little of the aggression without it


It is OE - For the date of manufacture I understand that the mesh grille was an optional extra and then standard from 2004.

I agree that it loses some aggression, but I love the sleeper appeal of the car and might even remove the R badges.

Cheers for the tip about parts - I'll look into it. I'm considering keeping this indefinitely so it'd be a case of when rather than if I'd need parts.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ivor said:


> I had a brand new s type for a week and loved it ,nice and quiet inside even over the ton the only thing that got me was I felt like I should be dressed as Arthur daily lol


Cheers mate, I reckon I'd have got more if I hadn't hit Manchester rush hour traffic for the last few miles.

A lot of people have said it's an old man's car, but I've always been of the opinion that other people's opinions are their own problem - I love the car, couldn't be happier so why worry about the grandad appeal?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> It is OE - For the date of manufacture I understand that the mesh grille was an optional extra and then standard from 2004.
> 
> I agree that it loses some aggression, but I love the sleeper appeal of the car and might even remove the R badges.
> 
> Cheers for the tip about parts - I'll look into it. I'm considering keeping this indefinitely so it'd be a case of when rather than if I'd need parts.


The mesh grille was always standard from the very start of production on all S-Type R models - according to the 2002 launch Press Pack and 2002 range brochure I have - looks like someone has changed it, possibly even done for the original owner by the supplying dealer


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy665 said:


> The mesh grille was always standard from the very start of production on all S-Type R models - according to the 2002 launch Press Pack and 2002 range brochure I have - looks like someone has changed it, possibly even done for the original owner by the supplying dealer


Hmm - I didn't realise. I just got told that by the seller who I assume got that from the original owner when he bought it.

In that case I'm not sure, I'd like to keep it standard but if it's not standard then I might want to get the grille. That said, it could be unique and the slightly softer look still appeals.

I've just booked the car in at the local Jag indy for a major service & transmission fluid change - Not terrible at £660.00 as I had heard of people taking them to main dealers and getting charged £500.00 just for the transmission fluid!

I'm considering a supercharger oil change and diff oil change at some point - I've read mixed reviews about the merits of these but understand that there are kits on ebay for the supercharger oil. The guy at the indy said the supercharger oil's worth doing if the supercharger's a bit loud but otherwise it was never actually intended to be changed.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> I've just booked the car in at the local Jag indy for a major service & transmission fluid change - Not terrible at £660.00 as I had heard of people taking them to main dealers and getting charged £500.00 just for the transmission fluid!
> 
> I'm considering a supercharger oil change and diff oil change at some point - I've read mixed reviews about the merits of these but understand that there are kits on ebay for the supercharger oil. The guy at the indy said the supercharger oil's worth doing if the supercharger's a bit loud but otherwise it was never actually intended to be changed.


Heres what its like with the mesh grille









I was going to get my transmission fluid changed but driving a Lexus NX with a 6 speed auto around Brussels yesterday I realise that my transmission is smoother than that of a brand new car so will be leaving it for a while

Supercharger oil is a tricky one and I read a post last week from a specialist that said they have never known the supercharger fail due to poor / old supercharger oil - can't see how changing it would do any harm, even if it does not achieve anything positive


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice looking car whats the engine spec?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice looking car whats the engine spec?


4.2 litre quad cam, 32 valve V8 with an Eaton supercharger

400 bhp

0-60 - 5.3 secs

Limited to 155mph

As quick as an E39 M5, actually quicker through the gears according to the road tests I have

Awful emissions and economy but you'd expect that


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

V8 powwwwa, it;s the future.....well not really.....it's the past, but addictive all the same!

32mpg is damn impressive with that!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a beauty, those Jags had real character, I bet you feel like a chairman of a big company.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done mate! happy motoring, supercharged style:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice. 

Hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The gearbox oil is a tricky one. Some say it's best left but in my opinion no oil is truley 'life time' 

Id personally change it after 100k and the every 60-80k after that. 

The moment you start getting bad gear changes (up or down) get it changed. It's suprising how much better a gearbox oil change on these can make a difference. Mine felt like a brand new car after having it done. So I'm a strong advocate for it doing. I prefer to do things like this as part of good maintaince than leave it like the service book suggests. 

Especially if it's got a few thousand miles on it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well things are moving on quickly - Booked in for a major service and transmission fluid change tomorrow and then off to the bodyshop first thing on Monday!

It's a bit unsettling spending a further £1,000.00 on everything that needs doing less than a week after collection but here's hoping that they're the last things she'll need until the next service.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Cracking car!!.

Are you keeping it standard or are you thinking of any subtle mods.....such as full stainless exhaust, to release that V8 burble....


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely lovely car and an awesome powerplant!
:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Are you keeping it standard or are you thinking of any subtle mods.....such as full stainless exhaust, to release that V8 burble....


Tempted, but just a stainless exhaust would double the insurance cost which I think is ludicrous. I've got a Longlife centre just down the road so would go with them. That said, she sounds nice as it is but is a little too subtle.

I'm considering the pulley upgrade from later S Type R models which gives an extra 28bhp. Not bad for £150.00 plus fitting which is probably the cheapest 28bhp you can get :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That's rediculous.....double the insurance for a full exhaust....

What about just the back boxes & change the air filter for a K&N job?

£150 for an extra 28bhp is sweet.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Tempted, but just a stainless exhaust would double the insurance cost which I think is ludicrous. I've got a Longlife centre just down the road so would go with them. That said, she sounds nice as it is but is a little too subtle.
> 
> I'm considering the pulley upgrade from later S Type R models which gives an extra 28bhp. Not bad for £150.00 plus fitting which is probably the cheapest 28bhp you can get :thumb:


Really?? jeez why is that?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Andyg_TSi said:


> That's rediculous.....double the insurance for a full exhaust....
> 
> What about just the back boxes & change the air filter for a K&N job?
> 
> £150 for an extra 28bhp is sweet.


Believe it or not, back boxes still count as a modified exhaust - Same price as a full system... Bizarre...

I've got a K&N panel filter which is going in tomorrow as part of a major service.



SBM said:


> Really?? jeez why is that?


No idea, all I know is that it's £340.00 per year for the car as standard then £660.00 for one modification


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmm - planning on a few things with the S4 so better check with the insurers first... :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> B
> 
> No idea, all I know is that it's £340.00 per year for the car as standard then £660.00 for one modification


Insurers really are bizzare - no extra premium for me losing the rear silencers on my R


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Insurers really are bizzare - no extra premium for me losing the rear silencers on my R


Who are you with? I might give my insurer a ring and ask about a rear silencer delete but I assume I'll get the same answer.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Who are you with? I might give my insurer a ring and ask about a rear silencer delete but I assume I'll get the same answer.


Equity Red Star is my insurer


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well just had the service done today at Elite Jag in Stockport, the guy there seems to really know his stuff and the prices aren't astronomical.

The bad news is that they didn't do the transmission fluid as there's a leak in the oil cooler pipe from a tiny pin hole. The guy reckons the fixings worked loose and allowed it to hit something. 

Bad times as it's 720 quid due to the amount of labour


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

If it's such a tiny hole is there no way it could be repaired in situ? Even if it only lasts a year or so it could save you some cash.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sveneng said:


> If it's such a tiny hole is there no way it could be repaired in situ? Even if it only lasts a year or so it could save you some cash.


I wouldn't have thought it'd be viable. The pipe is only £25.00 but as they have to drop the subframe it's practically all labour.

Feel like I've lost a bit of confidence in the car, it runs perfectly and this is a massive shock. On the way back the box felt a bit jerky, not sure if it was just me but if it's losing fluid it speaks for itself.

Here's hoping it's the one and only problem for a while :lol:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

It's sounds as if the garage is trustworthy but is it worth getting a second opinion just to be sure? Is it a common issue? Sounds like a bit of bad luck and if you do get it sorted at least you'll have the security of knowing it's been done.
On my last car an air con pipe needed replacing. The pipe was over £450 but the chassis had to be separated from the body to replace it, over £1000 in labour as it took 3 days to do!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll get another quote from a place in Macclesfield which is highly regarded on the Jag forums but I doubt there will be much in the price. 

It seems like it's not unheard of after a quick Google - Seen a few threads about the pipes going. Bizarre really as they're aluminium and I wouldn't have thought they'd be vulnerable.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just a quick update - She's now in the bodyshop having all the little bits done. Well, I say little bits but that's six panels, one wing mirror and machining some other bits that he reckons will come out. I also noticed a few tiny dents, virtually invisible, which he reckons his PDR guy will be able to sort.

She's also booked in on Friday for the transmission oil cooler pipe and a transmission fluid change. I've still got a bitter taste in my mouth from finding an issue so early on but if I concentrate on the positives, it's the only thing the Jag indy picked up on so will hopefully be the last thing for a while.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

epic cars!

this is mother bear's:



running a sequential LPG system to keep the costs down. My old man also removed the rear back boxes and welded some pipe in. It sounds insane now!
still running the standard pulley, and whilst in the real world its a quick car, it doesn't feel it as its so smooth. 
Very easy to be in triple figures very quickly.

As he's a quantum dealer, hes thinking about mapping it soon too! supposedly stacking the figures up to 446bhp and 640nm


----------

